# Starting out in AQHA...



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Honestly i say get out there and try it! Take your horse and get him as smooth and constant as you can and then improve from there! Talk to coaches, handlers, owners, and see what advice they can give you! Nobody knows AQHA showing better than someone who does it a lot! Btw! If you do start showing AQHA i hope to be in the hunter under saddle shows soon! Breeding my HUS tb mare soon for a HUS baby!


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

TexasBlaze said:


> Honestly i say get out there and try it! Take your horse and get him as smooth and constant as you can and then improve from there! Talk to coaches, handlers, owners, and see what advice they can give you! Nobody knows AQHA showing better than someone who does it a lot! Btw! If you do start showing AQHA i hope to be in the hunter under saddle shows soon! Breeding my HUS tb mare soon for a HUS baby!


Cool, thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

Considering the type and frequency of topics you start on this forum, I would say that no, you currently aren't ready to show at that level. Could you be in the future? Yes. But it is going to take work and you absolutely need to start working with a trainer. 

Have you done any schooling shows with this horse yet? I would start there before venturing into the AQHA pen. The horses are going to be very consistent and well prepped. 

Even if you are just going for the experience, you have to trust that you'll be able to ride safely and not interrupt anyone's ride. You'd most likely be showing in a novice class, so safety is very important.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Check the show billets for Rookie classes. If they have them then those are great for a start. They are for horse and rider combos with less than 10 points. Also the all novice shows will many times have free clinics for competitors. My thought is, if you have the mony to spend (AQHA shows can be very expensive with one class costing 20 to 40 dollars depending on the amount of judges) and you understand that you may not place then get the experience. I usually place somewhere in the middle and occasionally place well in the eq classes but I very rarely win the class.... But I plan to. Someday.

My big dream was to show in AQHA and I'm loving every show weekend. Surprisingly there are more friendly people in these shows then snotty people.....


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

GoAppendix said:


> Considering the type and frequency of topics you start on this forum, I would say that no, you currently aren't ready to show at that level. Could you be in the future? Yes. But it is going to take work and you absolutely need to start working with a trainer.
> 
> Have you done any schooling shows with this horse yet? I would start there before venturing into the AQHA pen. The horses are going to be very consistent and well prepped.
> 
> Even if you are just going for the experience, you have to trust that you'll be able to ride safely and not interrupt anyone's ride. You'd most likely be showing in a novice class, so safety is very important.


I've done 5 shows with him this summer. He's improved each time. My plan is to show in more local shows next summer, take regular lessons, and hopefully be ready by next winter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Another question...would I need to clip my horse? I know the majority of them are but I really wouldn't want to in the winter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> Check the show billets for Rookie classes. If they have them then those are great for a start. They are for horse and rider combos with less than 10 points. Also the all novice shows will many times have free clinics for competitors. My thought is, if you have the mony to spend (AQHA shows can be very expensive with one class costing 20 to 40 dollars depending on the amount of judges) and you understand that you may not place then get the experience. I usually place somewhere in the middle and occasionally place well in the eq classes but I very rarely win the class.... But I plan to. Someday.
> 
> My big dream was to show in AQHA and I'm loving every show weekend. Surprisingly there are more friendly people in these shows then snotty people.....


I would love to be in a Rookie class, but our local AQHA shows don't offer them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

The majority are kept under lights so they never grow a winter coat. 

A full body clip isn't required, but might be something to consider if lights aren't feasible for you.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't keep mine under lights and I don't like the way they look clipped so I usually miss the March show because he is too fuzzy....


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I mean I wouldn't be able to do any of that. I guess I would just show unclipped. I know I can, but I didn't know if they counted off for things like that or whatever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Showing a horse that is not properly groomed and turned out is something that most judges find offensive. If you are going to show, and show at the breed level, then you need to do everything you can to present yourself and your horse in a professional manner.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I would braid his mane and get a tail extension, and of course I would groom him well...I've never clipped a horse before and I don't own clippers, but I guess I could learn. The previous owners said my horse was great to clip and he didn't need a twitch for anything, even his ears. So that would help me out 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm really not trying to cut corners, clipping is just something I've never really had to think about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

howrsegirl123 said:


> I would braid his mane and get a tail extension, and of course I would groom him well...I've never clipped a horse before and I don't own clippers, but I guess I could learn. The previous owners said my horse was great to clip and he didn't need a twitch for anything, even his ears. So that would help me out
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you are considering showing at the breed show level, your best bet would be to pay for a professional clip job anyhow.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I would just be showing at local breed shows. I would want my horse presentable but nothing too fancy, as I may not do it too often.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

Unclipped in a winter coat or poorly clipped by someone inexperienced with body clipping is not "presentable." Nothing to do with being fancy.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I guess the bottom line is, I don't really want to clip my horse. I've seen horses at AQHA shows that were not clipped.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Believe it or not, judges do remember horses and riders who stand out to them.

If you are going to step up to the breed show level, you need to do it all the way or don't do it at all. Do you want to be remembered by a judge as the kid who couldn't bother to clip her horse when you are trying to show "for real" down the line?


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

howrsegirl123 said:


> I guess the bottom line is, I don't really want to clip my horse. I've seen horses at AQHA shows that were not clipped.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Then the real bottom line is that you should not be showing until she sheds out. 

A breed show is not the place to cut corners or to do things halfway just for fun.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Would that mean having to keep a blanket on him all the time, if I clipped him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

howrsegirl123 said:


> I guess the bottom line is, I don't really want to clip my horse. I've seen horses at AQHA shows that were not clipped.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well then, why the heck do you even ask?!

Gah, so frustrating to have someone come on and ask about breaking into the level that you show at, receive advice, and then complete disregard it out of sheer laziness. Why do I waste my time replying to your posts anymore?

Get off your duff and get a trainer if you want to be a real showman - especially at the breed show level.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't have an AQHA trainer, nor am I going to get with one. There's none around here. I do have someone to give me lessons, and I'm picking that up again very soon. 
I will definitely do more showing and get more experience before I try AQHA. I want to be more prepared. But I know I'm never going to go to a high level with it, so I'm not going to go all out. I don't care if I don't place; I just want to try this with my horse and say we did it. Of course, I want to look nice and perform well, but I'm not as into it as you are; never will be. I ask these questions because I would like some advice, but other than 'get a trainer' I haven't gotten much. And I already told you that's not possible.
I guess you're right, why do I even bother? 
And I'm not just talking about you spurstop, others too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

Believe it or not, there are certain standards to showing, even if it isn't the highest levels.You are just wasting your time and money if you won't do something as basic as proper turnout.


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

GoAppendix said:


> You are just wasting your time and money if you won't do something as basic as proper turnout.


You are wasting the judges' and other competitors' time as well, not to mention being disrespectful.


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

Absolutely. 

If you aren't willing to put in the work or give yourself the best chance of success, you are just setting yourself up to have a bad experience. I wouldn't encourage anyone to do that. 

Proper turnout is something everyone can do. Do your homework and do the work if you want to compete, in anything. You'll enjoy it more.


----------



## Quarterhorselover3 (Jan 1, 2013)

I think you could go for it, if it's something you want to do. 
Trying to get back on topic here


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

How were the previous posts off topic? We were answering questions asked by the OP. I think that is the very definition of on topic.


----------



## Quarterhorselover3 (Jan 1, 2013)

Just trying to help here.


----------



## Quarterhorselover3 (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh, sorry...in her original post she didn't mention anything about clipping, but I now see where a little later she did.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Because "getting a trainer" is more than just having someone workout your horse. Your trainer selects what shows and classes are right for you, they tell you what's appropriate to wear, who to call to clip your horse, and even down to what color lipstick you should wear. It's simply easier to get their advice than and get advice from people on the internet who have only snippets and ideas of what you can do.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

And the biggest of all: They teach you how to ride your horse.


----------

